# Como armo el cable RS232 D9 MACHO-HEMBRA?



## Rage10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Resulta que compre un cable RS232 D9, pero viene con sus partes separadas, es decir por un lado el cable y por el otro las fichas. Antes de abrir el tema, busque en el foro pero no encontre nada referido al armado de este cable.
Quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar con el armado de un RS232 D9 MACHO-HEMBRA.
Por ahi, lei que tengo que conectar el PIN1 Hembra con el PIN1 Macho, PIN2 Hembra con el PIN2 Macho, PIN3 Hembra con el PIN3 Macho...etc.
Pero no estoy seguro, por eso prefiero preguntarles a ustedes.

Gracias como siempre por su ayuda tan eficaz!


----------



## Ferny (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola

Al parecer quieres hacer un cable "alargador" de DB9 MACHO a DB9 HEMBRA ¿no? Entonces es pin a pin, como tú dices, el 1 con el 1, el 2 con el 2, etc.

Otra cosa es que quieras hacer un cable serie cruzado, en ese caso tienes que cruzar los pines 2 y 3: el 2 de un lado va al 3 del otro, y viceversa. De todas formas este tipo de cables suelen ser HEMBRA-HEMBRA y no MACHO-HEMBRA.

Saludos


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ferny dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Al parecer quieres hacer un cable "alargador" de DB9 MACHO a DB9 HEMBRA ¿no? Entonces es pin a pin, como tú dices, el 1 con el 1, el 2 con el 2, etc.
> 
> ...



Claro Ferny, lo que quiero hacer es un DB9 Macho a DB9 Hembra, para utilizarlo en un programador de PICS...asi que supongo que es PIN con PIN, no?

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Ferny (Jul 7, 2011)

Efectivamente, pin a pin, es un simple "alargador".
Saludos


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ferny, muchisimas gracias, perdón por la sencilles de mi consulta, pero queria estar bien seguro.

Gracias nuevamente

Saludos!


----------

